# Reputable places for a DStwo plus?



## codezer0 (Jul 18, 2016)

Long story short,

My OG DStwo has been consistently flaky, and has me thinking it's on its last legs. While I'm disappointed I can't use it to replace the red card for a Gateway 3DS all-in-one setup, the DStwo Plus does seem like an excellent replacement.

Problem is, literally every flash cart site I used in the past to buy these things has either gone out of business, the site's disappeared, or has been an awful enough experience I wouldn't want to do business with them again. Even now, I'm still surprised that I got my Gateway 3DS as it was, considering the horror story I ended up with; and that was a site previously recommended to by this site in particular, and had since been stricken from its listing.

So yea, I need a better place where I could buy one(maybe more than one?) of these. But where?

Obvious preferences are places *not* in China, because if I'm going to spend that kind of money, I'd acutally expect to receive it within a reasonable time frame. It'd be even better if the place was actually listed on reseller ratings with a solid score, but I'm not holding my breath there. Obviously, US sellers would be better to actually get it in a timely fashion.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/supercard-ds2-plus-ds-two-plus.html

If you don't like these guys, then your next stop is some shop in canada.

http://www.gamersection.ca/product_info.php?products_id=1153
http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/Supercard-DSTwo-PLUS-for-DS/DSi/2DS/3DS-USA-CANADA.html

If you don't like any of these vendors, your likely not going to find anything better.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, cool. Gamersection is still around? I completely forgot about them. For some reason, their link disappeared out of my bookmarks while I was pruning out all the other sites that were no longer in business. I haven't done any business with Modchipsdirect _yet, though._


----------

